# Petersons - Sunset Breeze



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Ok I will go first just to get us going....New to pipes but one of my Favorites:

Peterson "Sunset Breeze"...Like most new pipe smokers I am making my rounds through the Aromatics...My first Bowl was Lanes 1-Q where many new pipe smokers start...Very sweet nice Vanilla Aroma...Many of the Aromatics are this way but the PSB steps it up a notch..Open the tin and the Aroma of Amaretto..Almonds...and something else not to sweet but Rich in flavor. This tobacco Packs well.. I used the Franks Method....First light on this blend is amazing....you get the great aroma through your nose but Tobacco richness in your mouth....I try to smoke this slow but the smoke is so good I want to Puff away....It burns well with very few lights and the aroma and flavor stays to the very end. This may be to sweet for none aromatic smoker but let me tell you the women sure like it!!

Drrgill


----------



## Hookem187 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

wow great review! i've had Sunset breeze on my to try list for some time, although i'm not that big into the aromatics, sounds awsome anyway!

hookem


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

*Peterson Sunset Breeze*

After smoking mainly non-aromatics a while back I decided that I should pick up and try a decent aromatic (The only aromatics I had had before this were drug store stuff). This stuff smells great in the tin, I remember smelling it all the way home on the streetcar on the way back. The smell (unburning and burning) is sweet and smells sutbley like Ameretto like the tin claims, not as strong a smell as actual Ameretto. The taste is quite sweet and pleasent. A great aromatic.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

A great aro, does what it says on the tin, don't puff it too hot, can go sour at the end, a great aromatic. People just love this in cafe's, you thought MacB's Vanilla cream gets a reaction, wait till you smoke this in public.

I bumped into a few irish people in cafe's who look at me with disbelief, when I tell them its an irish tobacco, "smells noth'n like my granda every smoked"! In fairness to Peterson's on this one, a genius stroke on their part, considering market trends.

You gotta like sweet and you gotta like amoretto. Then you'll love it.

Milano terrace cafe via Sallynoggin in Dublin. Now who would ever have guessed that one! It's the Celtic Tiger...don't you know!

:tu


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I do like Peterson tabacco, probably because many came with Peterson pipes, so I've tried/have all except the Irish Flake and the special reserve (in transit).

This is not my favorite Peterson tin, but I do like it. First, it is sweet. If you are a non-aromatic lover, probably not for you. I almost wanted to describe the flavor as necterine but I believe it is more ammaretto. Burns very well. If you like sweet stuff, give it a try.

BTW, my favorite is Connioseurs Choice, now thats fruity.


----------

